# [NTFS] Impossible mettre fichiers a la corbeille [résolu]

## sebB

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, il ne m'est plus possible de mettre à la corbeille les fichiers sur mes disques dur externes en NTFS.

Ceux-ci sont supprimés directement.

```
Impossible de mettre le fichier à la corbeille. Voulez-vous le supprimer immédiatement ?
```

Les disques se montent correctement, sans intervention de ma part.

Je suppose que ca vient d'une mise a jour mais je ne trouve pas laquelle.

J'ai recompilé ntfs3g en variant les USES mais aucune amélioration.

J'ai tenté de créer un fichier .Trash-1000 sur mes disques mais impossible de donner les bons droits.

En créant une entrée dans le fstab et en compilant ntfs3g avec le USE suid, les fichiers vont bien dans la corbeille.

Quel est le probleme alors me direz-vous puisque ca marche avec une entrée dans le fstab?

J'aimerais que ca se fasse nativement sans avoir a creer une entrée à chaque fois que je branche un disque/clé usb.

Ce n'est pas vital en soit mais si je fais une fausse manip il ne me sera pas possible de récupérer mon fichier.

Pour info je suis sous gnome-2.32

```

Portage 2.2.0_alpha28 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Mar 2011 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=9 --load-average=9 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by sebB on Mon May 15, 2017 4:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Si tu utilise fuse, voir le fichier /etc/fuse.conf

Enlever le comment pour la config utilisateur (user_allow_other)

----------

## sebB

J'ai aussi essayé avec fuse sans succés.

J'ai downgradé le paquet ntfs3g sans plus de résultats. Il y a eu une mise a jour de gvfs il y a pas longtemps, je suis repassé sous l'ancienne version sans plus de succés...

Y'a un truc qui m'échappe.

tail -f /var/log/messages quand je branche un disque usb

 *Quote:*   

> Mar 30 20:41:32 localhost kernel: [10756.838567] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
> 
> Mar 30 20:41:32 localhost kernel: [10756.925791] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: Quirks match for vid 0457 pid 0151: 80
> 
> Mar 30 20:41:32 localhost kernel: [10756.925952] scsi10 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0
> ...

 

groups

 *Quote:*   

> disk wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users plugdev seb

 

Merci

EDIT: Si quelqu'un sous gnome 2.32 avec gentoo unstable peut me dire si la mise a la corbeille d'un fichier sur un disque/cle usb fonctionne (sans entrée dans le fstab), ca m'eviterais peut-etre de chercher la ou y'a rien a chercher.

----------

## netfab

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Si quelqu'un sous gnome 2.32 avec gentoo unstable peut me dire si la mise a la corbeille d'un fichier sur un disque/cle usb fonctionne (sans entrée dans le fstab), ca m'eviterais peut-etre de chercher la ou y'a rien a chercher.
> 
> 

 

Oui, çà fonctionne, sur clef USB ou disque (ici sur système de fichier ext4), à partir du moment où tu crées un repertoire .Trash correspondant à ton user à la racine de la partition, avec les droits suivants :

```

$ ls -la | grep -i trash

drwx------ 5 netfab  netfab   4096  7 oct.  15:16 .Trash-1000

```

A mon avis, c'est nautilus qui gère çà, et il doit probablement s'assurer que les droits dudit répertoire sont corrects. D'ailleurs, ntfs-3g te dit bien que les permissions sont désactivées :

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tail -f /var/log/messages quand je branche un disque usb
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ce qui je pense risque de poser problème.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, çà fonctionne, sur clef USB ou disque (ici sur système de fichier ext4), à partir du moment où tu crées un repertoire .Trash correspondant à ton user à la racine de la partition, avec les droits suivants : 

 

Et avec un systeme de fichier ntfs ca dit quoi?

En utilisant un autre systeme de fichier pas de soucis (par ex ext4)

```
$ ls -la

drwx------ 3 seb  seb  4096 31 mars  18:06 Nouveau volume

$ ls -la | grep -i trash 

drwx------ 4 seb  seb   4096 31 mars  17:56 .Trash-1000

```

Pour un disque en ntfs

```
$ ls -la

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 31 mars  18:11 Nouveau volume

$ mkdir .Trash-1000

$ls -la | grep -i trash 

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 31 mars  17:58 .Trash-1000
```

Là je ne peux changer aucun droit, ce qui est normal pour le ntfs

Le probleme n'est que sur les disques en ntfs et ceci est assez récent.

Tous les fichiers sur les disques appartiennent a root

Je peux creer, renommer... mais la mise à la corbeille ne fonctionne pas.

Je cherche si un fichier qui gererait les droits de montage ntfs n'a pas été modifié au moment d'une mise a jour mais en vain pour l'instant.

----------

## netfab

Je n'utilise pas NTFS. Le bug correspondant chez gnome.org.

Apparemment c'est bien gvfs qui est responsable, et c'est bien une histoire des droits sur le trashdir. Quant à savoir pourquoi çà fonctionnait avant, aucune idée.

Quand on lit les bugs correspondant chez debian/ubuntu, il est dit que le workaround actuel est bien de créer une entrée dans le fstab avec les uid/gid de l'utilisateur.

Peut-être est t'il possible de jouer avec les règles udev pour tweaker les options de montage des partitions ntfs des medias removables lors de leur insertion, et ainsi avoir une solution un peu plus flexible et générique ?

----------

## sebB

Merci, j'avais effectivement vu ces bugs mais je trouvais bizare que depuis ce temps ils ne soient pas résolus..

En créant des regles udev ca fonctionne aussi .

J'attendrais que le problème soit corrigé, car ce n'est pas primordial mais je voulais simplement comprendre.

----------

## sebB

Bon ok, joli déterrage mais j'ai enfin trouvé le problème en comparant les fichiers d'intall de ntfs arch/gentoo.  

Il suffit de supprimer /lib/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs3g.rules qui est installé par défaut sous gentoo.

Vous aurez donc accés à l'option "Mettre à la corbeille" sur les partitions ntfs sous gnome/mate (les distri basées sur gvfs).

Si ça peut servir à d'autres...  :Laughing: 

A l'occase je posterais un bug.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, sebB.

----------

